# Cant find Acana Puppy Small Breed in the US



## tbraz77 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all...I'm going to be getting a Boston Terrier puppy at the beginning of April. I've read up on some dog foods and I want to try the Acana puppy small breed. I can't seem to find the puppy formula online or in stores. The stores I found online will not ship to the US. Does anybody know if the puppy formula is available in the US and if so where can I get it? Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

There are lots of good foods that can be found in the US. Why not go to dogfoodadvisor.com and pick another 4 or 5 star food you can get here?


----------



## naql (Feb 18, 2012)

The grain free ones are rated for all stages of life if you can find them. Petflow.com has them for sale online.


----------



## nannybev (Mar 6, 2012)

Some of the Acana foods (those with grains) cannot be shipped to the US because of restrictions on contents. Some say it's because of the milk thistle.
I found this out when I tried to buy the Acana Small Breed.
Instead, I bought the Wellness Small Breed. My two tiny ladies love it and are doing well on it so far.
I will be getting a new puppy in July and plan to feed him the Wellness also.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

The Acana Classic lines are not available in the US. Due to the inclusion of milk thistle for some reason. Milk thistle is approved as a supplement but not as an ingredient in food... so, yeah.

The USA does now have their new Singles line (duck & pear, lamb & apple, chicken and potato).  We're using the duck with great success. Will be trying lamb next.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

How large is the kibble in the new lines? I'd like to try my Yorkie cross on the lamb/apple


----------

